# Just a little up-date on me!



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

God I haven't posted for ages - so sorry!

Well looks like the house move is going through which is great. We haven't exchanged contracts yet but things are moving along quite nicely. Hoping to move in Jan 07. You know what they say, new house, new baby.... Looks like we will have our 'planning appt' for IUI early Jan 07. God I so wish I would fall pregnant naturally before. I am currently CD26. Last month I came on on this day but usually I am a typical CD28 girl! Feeling absolutely knackered at the moment, could sleep for England. Secretly praying this could be a +ve sign! - also had really really sharp stabbing pains last weekend which in theory could have be implantation pains but I know I am being unrealistic and far too optimistic. AF is bound to show up in 3 days time as it has done for past 2 yrs of ttc!!!!

Jo - nothing wrong with Taureans!!!! My B'day 24th April. But yes, I am VERY stubborn at times!

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas, my parents present to me and DH is sending us to a posh hotel for 2 days - we arrive xmas eve and leave boxing day. Log fires, good food, cannot wait! Really couldn't face being near family and babies this year with IUI looming!

Love to you all,

Mads xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mads - what a lovely present!!!!! Enjoy your self won't you?   

Fingerscrossed af doesn't arrive and that you get a very special Christmas present 

Lots of love & baby dust

Sarah XXXXX


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Mads,

Great to here from you! I am sending you loads of        

have a good crimbo!!



Emma xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mads,

Glad your alright hun. I think thats a wonderful idea of your parents, what a lovely gift. I hope you and DH have a lovely time. When do you start IUI?

Lots of   the witch stays away.

K
xxxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks, Sarah, Emma and Kerry!

Well would you adam and eve it,   arrived day of my last post - that evening. Sorry if TMI but I was feeling well horny that night so me and DH were getting down to   and realised at very crucial moment (!!!!! ) that   had arrived!!! What a bloody time to find out another   for us! Is there no mercy! We actually found it quite funny - it's like 'Christ, we can't even enjoy a good old   now without AF ruining it'!!!!!

BUT I THINK I HAVE JUST DISCOVERED SOMETHING! WHAT DO YOU THINK ? ......

I was on the pill for 10yrs solid and one of the reasons I went on it was to lengthen my cycles as I was every 25 days, give or take. Well, I stopped taking the pill Nov 2004. Ever since my cycles have been 28 days ( as on the pill ). Well, Nov and Dec cycles ( 2006 ) have both been 25 days long so I am seriously thinking that the pill has perhaps only just come out of my system? I am sure I have heard that it can take a couple of years to get out of your system, am I right? So now I am a bit excited in case this is true!

Anyway coming on early means from Sat 23rd onwards I will be at my most fertile and therefore we could conceive on Xmas Day - I am so pleased with how the dates have worked out! As you know, we are going away to a really nice hotel, so we will be nice and relaxed, no interference......!!!!!!! WATCH THIS SPACE!!!!!

Anyway, that's my news,    

 

Mads xxx


P.S Is 25 day cycle length ok? ( i.e. is it too short and something to be concerned about ? )


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Mads sorry to hear the old witch got you....and at such a    time!! Like you say....as if her arrival wasn't bad enough she then twists the broom even more!!

as far as the 25 day cycle goes I can only tell you what I know and that is a good friend of mine recently gave birth to her first baby, and she never went more than 25 day cycles.

so fingers crossed and good luck for this month.

have a great Xmas


S
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks S! That's the kind of news I like to hear!

You have a lovely crimbo too hun,

Love Mads xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Mads, sorry to hear you got a  but your christmas trip sounds lovely, hope you have a great time and loads of festive  !  I'm glad you asked about the 25 day cycles as mine were often only 25 days before I started clomid so it is good to know someone else has had short cycles and conceived! It would be great if you're right and the pill has only just left your system... I only came off it myself a year and a half ago.  Best of luck and merry christmas!

Sarah xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Mads,

I have been wonderin how you are. So sorry to hear AF turned up yet again, what a nightmare   Lesley def wasnt too good it seems with you ?!  That will be so romantic being in a nice posh hotel for Xmas, and on your fertile time - Cool!
That is really nice to do that for you both. Good luck with it     

I have a hernia which is causing probs and may have to have a c-section now, esp if it gets any bigger. Ho hum!! otherwise im ok.  Even done my xmas shopping already!!!  

I hope you have a lovely Christmas and hope 2007 brings you all your dreams            
Take care, Jo xxx


PS, I have to say, i dont think the pill can stay in your system for years.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Jo,

I am hoping Lesley got the house and baby thing mixed up! She told me we would find our house right at the very end of the year, just as we were about to give up on it and I would definately be pregnant befoe this ( yeah right! ). Well the house came sooner than I thought and my most fertile time is from Sat til New Year!!! - great time to be fertile !, so just wondering if we may conceive naturally literally right at the end of 2006?!!! Still waiting to hear about our first appt re IUI in Jan 07 - maybe it's an omen!

Sorry to hear about your hernia hun, still C-section better than no section!!!!

Decorating xmas tree tonight ( bit behind ! ). Having bikini line waxed later and have bought some 'nice' underwear for crimbo ha ha ha ! So lets just wait and see!!!!!

Wishing you a lovely Christmas too and lets hope 2007 is a fantastic year for us all!!!!

Love Claire xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Merry Christmas Mads,

Have fun over the festive period    I wish you all the best         and hope Lesley did get things all mixed up!  I may see her in Jan to find out the sex (Nige doesnt want to know so we arent asking at my scan on 4th jan).

I'm not worried about a c-section after having 5 laps its nothing really and hoping they will mend the hernia at the same time?!

Have fun    Jo xxxx


----------

